# Front to Center measurement Emonda



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone possibly tell me what the front to center measurement is on a size 54 Emonda.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Since it isn't in the chart, I calculated it using the wheelbase, chainstay length and BB drop.

58.125cm


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Great thanks appreciate it.


----------

